# Trinity / Epic I-GAUSS Question



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

My son has a TRINITY / EPIC I-GAUSS Brushless Motor Rotor Checker that he has never used and give it to me.

When checking rotors with it, what do the - & + numbers mean? The instructions don't give you any information.

I have 4 12.3 tekin rotors that I want to use in oval.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

Anyone know?


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

The Zubak Checker gives you the strength of the magnet of the rotor.
The higher the number the better the rotor. So they say. You can compare rotor
to each other to get a base line of the number you read.


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

thirdplace said:


> The Zubak Checker gives you the strength of the magnet of the rotor.
> The higher the number the better the rotor. So they say. You can compare rotor
> to each other to get a base line of the number you read.


Thank you. Zubar website answered my question.


----------

